
Do the 2010 Haiti and Chile earthquakes and tsunamis indicate increasing trends? - shrikant
http://www.informaworld.com/smpp/section?content=a923308153&fulltext=713240928
======
sixtofour
"Do the 2010 Haiti and Chile earthquakes and tsunamis indicate increasing
trends?"

Yes, and it will be called Global Shaking.

